# Friends reunited...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can be funny sometimes as well as interesting. But a mate of mine has posted a picture of me on there when I was going through my working-out days.

I quite like the pic as it happens, but it makes me look like a right bell-end because I did actually pose for it.

Was sent to him by an ex of mine that took the picture.

And just for laughs - tthis should be in the joke forum - I will post a link of it for you all to have a laugh at ove rthe weekend.

Maybe by the time Monday comes around, you'll have stopped laughing and will be able to type again.

Enjoy.

http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/Friend ... 610112.jpg


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh - and just for an added bonus - some pics of me through the ages.

Bless.

http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/Friend ... _key=20876


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Gay phase? 

You are brave to have these on public view. ;D

Where in Devon in yer missus from?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Barnstaple - North Devon.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Barnstaple - North Devon.


Oh, a Northerner. 

Me South Devon - Dartmouth.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Kell, you haven't lost your accent mate. It may have reduced but you'll always be a Geordie!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

like has been said you are very brave ;D
It did put a smaile on my face


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah well, I always say you should be able to take the piss out of yourself before you start taking the piss out of anyone else.

And, the pictures are all out there for public viewing anyway so I just thought what the fuck.

If I can bring a little joy and merrimnet into your otherwise dull lives :, then I can go home a happy man. ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The caption underneath the first photo made me smile.

Shame they wasn't another one after the dirty deed captioned " 15 seconds later".

Teenage kicks. 

Very brave and very funny.

Well done. Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The caption underneath the first photo made me smile.
> 
> Shame they wasn't another one after the dirty deed captioned " 15 seconds later".
> 
> Teenage kicks. Â


LOL.

Full marks to Kell for his public-spiritedness. Is there a Children in Need pledge linked to this display?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

15 seconds? I don't last that long now.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

Climatic Control problems? ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

that is priceless i can think of a few threads that could lead of that pic,awsome ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

ROFL ;D

Good man!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your pics Kell. It is always nice to see what people look like behind the computer screen with warped humour that gets typed on here too


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It's not the bodybuilder's posing you should worry about or apologise for...










SANDALS WITH A SUIT?!  Ah, you're from the North East. Well I guess that figures


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In my defence - it was Jamaica. :


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> In my defence - it was Jamaica. Â :


There really is NO defence!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> It's not the bodybuilder's posing you should worry about or apologise for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that two Australians trying to hold back the British lions; D


----------

